# Amazon auto insurance coverage



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

So long story short a dog ran out and I mashed him (not my fault ) police report the whole 9 home owner cited for not containing her dogs . I go thru the nightmare of calling support (a joke! smh) so turns out under there policy it 1000 deductible under my insurance 500


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Its obvious if your personal policy deductible is lower use your insurance, or if the damage is for couple of hundred bucks just forget the claim as it will not show in your insurance records and in Carfax records too, it will decrease the car value substantially .............. IMO

Edit: There is lot of details in the Flex App > Menu > Help > Insurance


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Its obvious if your personal policy deductible is lower use your insurance, or if the damage is for couple of hundred bucks just forget the claim as it will not show in your insurance records and in Carfax records too, it will decrease the car value substantially .............. IMO
> 
> Edit: There is lot of details in the Flex App > Menu > Help > Insurance


Its not quite that simple, he would be wise to do some cost analysis. While the Amazon insurance has a higher deductible, making a claim wont affect his regular insurance rates. If he does it via his own insurance's collision or comprehensive plan it could raise his rates.

I also dont know if reporting this could cause issues with his regular insurance. While I am not sure rideshare or commercial insurance is necessary to do flex, his insurance company could cancel his policy for not obtaining either if they offer it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> So long story short a dog ran out and I mashed him (not my fault ) police report the whole 9 home owner cited for not containing her dogs . I go thru the nightmare of calling support (a joke! smh) so turns out under there policy it 1000 deductible under my insurance 500


 How much damage was done? Did you tell your insurance company you were delivering for amazon? I ask because it will be interesting to see what they do if anything. Like shangsta said, i've heard insurance companies will drop you if they know you're doing "commercial" type activity like we do and make a claim. 
Let us know how you make out if you wish to share. 
Sounds like it's going to be out of pocket no matter how you do it.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah I'd highly recommend to leave your personal insurance carrier 100 percent out of this... Either you lie to them and commit insurance fraud or tell them the truth and get dropped and black listed... Either pay the 1k deductible through Amazon or fix it yourself.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

When you make a claim with your personal insurance they will most certainly ask if you were using your car for commercial purposes... You definitely are... You can easily day no and they will probably never find out but you would knowingly be committing insurance fraud... If say yes they will dig and get more details and you'll get a nice letter in the mail a few weeks later stating you are dropped and also placed on a kind of black list insurance cos use and will have trouble ever getting decent/affordable insurance again. Seriously. . Suck up the extra $500 bucks... It's not worth the risk.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Yeah I'd highly recommend to leave your personal insurance carrier 100 percent out of this... Either you lie to them and commit insurance fraud or tell them the truth and get dropped and black listed... Either pay the 1k deductible through Amazon or fix it yourself.


 Lie?????!!!! Shhhhhhh......just take the "don't ask don't tell" route. It's not lying if they don't ask. I don't think it's typical for them to ask if you were doing any commercial activity? Then again I haven't filed an insurance claim for 20 years or more.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Lie?????!!!! Shhhhhhh......just take the "don't ask don't tell" route. It's not lying if they don't ask. I don't think it's typical for them to ask if you were doing any commercial activity? Then again I haven't filed an insurance claim for 20 years or more.


They 100 percent will ask. . . Within the first few questions actually.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> They 100 percent will ask. . . Within the first few questions actually.


 Well that could most certainly be a problem. Just one of those things we have to figure out and deal with as we see fit.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Lie?????!!!! Shhhhhhh......just take the "don't ask don't tell" route. It's not lying if they don't ask. I don't think it's typical for them to ask if you were doing any commercial activity? Then again I haven't filed an insurance claim for 20 years or more.


They would likely ask, I've also heard of people making a claim to Uber and then Uber contacting their regular insurance. Insurance companies are no joke, if they get a whiff of fraud they go after you to the full extent of the law.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Already filed claim they only asked did if I had a passager or do ride sharing . If you don't tell them how are to know you are delivering packages? I said I was on my way to work . Who has an extra 500 let alone 1000 ! So to those saying suck it up and pay a 1000. LMAO!


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Car goes in tomorrow at same time rental will be issued


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They would likely ask, I've also heard of people making a claim to Uber and then Uber contacting their regular insurance. Insurance companies are no joke, if they get a whiff of fraud they go after you to the full extent of the law.


 Well I just added towing and labor to my auto policy after a break down and having to get flatbedded home. I actually wondered if they would ask why. They didn't. I actually even called my insurance company emergency service to get the tow.

Tip: add towing to your policy if you don't it. It's something like a $1.60 a month. Yes, a dollar sixty and you'll be happy you have it. Doesn't cover full tow unless you tow to their recommended facility but pays $100 per incident.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

GMan01 said:


> Already filed claim ...................... LMAO!


RIP!
Now I can focus on other threads, lot of newbies asking "how to get blocks" I have to take care of that lolololol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Car goes in tomorrow at same time rental will be issued


 Good for you! Appreciate posting the experience will help for anyone who has to do it in the future. 
Going to deliver in the rental?!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> RIP!
> Now I can focus on other threads, lot of newbies asking "how to get blocks" I have to take care of that lolololol


 Another OY......I can only answer the same question 6-10 times.......then I simply have to ignore it or I get rude! 
That question shows the person hasn't bother to read a single post or thread.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Another OY......I can only answer the same question 6-10 times.......then I simply have to ignore it or I get rude!
> That question shows the person hasn't bother to read a single post or thread.


I only answer questions by cuties lol


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I would love to hear the phone interview... I can't even make a glass claim without being asked the commercial question. Either way congrats on saving $500 and committing insurance fraud. . Even if they didn't "ask" it's in your policy. In my opinion just not worth having any sort of claim on my policy over someone else's for $500 bucks.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hell yea !I'm delivering in the rental !


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

There is a reason you get asked . . . "have you had any claims in the last x number of years on your policy regardless of fault " when you apply for insurance. . And it's not to save you money. Everyone has their own outlook though and glad it worked out for you... I know for sure I won't even call my insurance if anything ever happens to me.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> There is a reason you get asked . . . "have you had any claims in the last x number of years on your policy regardless of fault " when you apply for insurance. . And it's not to save you money. Everyone has their own outlook though and glad it worked out for you... I know for sure I won't even call my insurance if anything ever happens to me.


Yeah, thats what may have had me consider filing with amazon. Not just for the commercial coverage but his personal insurer will raise his rates for making a claim.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> There is a reason you get asked . . . "have you had any claims in the last x number of years on your policy regardless of fault " when you apply for insurance. . And it's not to save you money. Everyone has their own outlook though and glad it worked out for you... I know for sure I won't even call my insurance if anything ever happens to me.


I get it but too keep it 100 I would have rather gone through Amazon but I don't have an extra 500 laying around. I've been with my current carrier for 5 yrs .


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I get understand... Many people would do the same... Not busting your balls.


----------

